# St Pauls, NC - Lexie WF PTS 9/3



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11808066

Robeson Co AS, Lexie, white female #30046, wasn't on site last night, appeared this morning with a PTS date of tomorrow, 9/3








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Have emailed Tina st shelter for more info


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello again! Robeson county animal shelter currently has 3 shepherds in their care. As you may recall, Robeson county only holds animals for 5 days, so these animals only have until Tuesday to find a way out. I am attaching pictures for your review. The first is a young male, possibly purebred(hard to tell) shepherd pup. He is very thin and has not been well cared for. He has large feet so he still has a lot of growing left to do. Very sweet little boy. The second is a white shepherd girl. She is very friendly and sweet and outgoing...which made it difficult to get a good picture of her. She is small framed...maybe 60 pounds. Lastly, there is an obviously purebred probably seniorish shepherd boy. Supposedly he has been tested positive for heartworms. He does seem to be docile and sweet. I don't know that there has been any other information left about him other than that, but we can check with the shelter manager on Monday just in case. I do know that he is not available for adoption to the general public given his diagnosis. Please let me know if you are able to help any of these sweeties! Thanks so much!

Tina


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I just talked to shelter; Hogan, the senior HW+ GS(separate post) was PTS this morning; Lexie, the white female (this post), is still there. Obviously, if a rescue is interested in her, they can hold her longer. As far as the young shep pup, there was Bruce (I thought he may be a Belgian Mal and forwarded to a contact who was going to see him this morning) and the shelter confirmed he was adopted this morning. Where is the pic of the pup?

P.S. Just heard from my rescue contact, Jamie (woman), who pulled Bruce (Mal pup) this morning.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I have it...if someone needs it. Did not post it...as it looks like it was posted here before and deleted??


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Hogan is lost... any hope for Lexie?










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11808066
> 
> Robeson Co AS, Lexie, white female #30046, wasn't on site last night, appeared this morning with a PTS date of tomorrow, 9/3
> 
> [/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't worry about the shep pup pic; he's already been rescued. 

Tina said Lexie is a sweetheart, likes kids and adults, no problem with the other dogs


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

She only has until tomarrow.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

only until tomorrow... any hope for Lexie?










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11808066
> 
> Robeson Co AS, Lexie, white female #30046, wasn't on site last night, appeared this morning with a PTS date of tomorrow, 9/3
> 
> [/img]


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

last day... any hope for Lexie?










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11808066
> 
> Robeson Co AS, Lexie, white female #30046, wasn't on site last night, appeared this morning with a PTS date of tomorrow, 9/3
> 
> [/img]


----------



## dmc12mk3 (May 12, 2005)

I emailed them about Lexie last night and intend to call them this morning when they open. Looks like she would be a good fit for us. My wife loved her pictures and I'm sure Granger will appreciate having a playmate. I'll post up as soon as I've heard any more about her.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news on her?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## dmc12mk3 (May 12, 2005)

I showed up this afternoon and she had already been adopted.


----------

